# Hot smoked Salmon



## smoke jenson (Mar 7, 2021)

Havent posted in awhile tried my hand in some Salmon. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## smokin pop-pop (Mar 7, 2021)

That looks amazing


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 7, 2021)

SJ, Nice looking salmon!


----------



## olaf (Mar 7, 2021)

Thats what I haven't done for a while good stuff. What was in your rub?


----------



## smoke jenson (Mar 7, 2021)

I just used brown sugar, salt, pepper and fresh dill.
Dry brined it for 4 hours with brown sugar, garlic powder, and salt of course.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 7, 2021)

That looks really good and it seems to be cooked to perfection.  I watch for the albumen to surface, then I know I'm close.


----------



## smoke jenson (Mar 7, 2021)

I like doing it alot. The flavor is great. Im going to Alaska in June so I should be coming back with some great Salmon instead of store bought.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 7, 2021)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 7, 2021)

Looks very good.  I like the simple seasoning/brine.


----------



## Brian11B (Mar 8, 2021)

Looks pretty good.  I can almost taste it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 8, 2021)

Man I love smoked salmon and that looks perfect. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------

